# Easy-To-Follow Nutrient Ratios:  A One Minute Lesson



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What you are about to discover is a sure-fire, effortless way to easily determine an appropriate nutrient ratio for your own personal goals.But before I get too far ahead of myself, make sure you understand how to estimate your caloric and protein needs. I’m going to 3,000 as the overall calorie requirements for any examples. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

